# 1971 Orange Krate



## ccl088 (Jun 7, 2015)

I bought a Krate recently and am in the process of restoring. The guy I bought it from has had it for 27 years and swore he NEVER touched it from the first day he got it.

I have questions about a couple of things on it. 

1) The derailleur is a Shimano "Eagle 2" (roman numeral 2). 

2) The Pedals are "UNION" -made in Germany


I haven't seen any other Krates with this derailleur OR pedals. Then again, I haven't seen many except what's on the internet. LOL

What do you experts think? Did they ONLY come one way, all the same brand stuff like Schwinn Derailleurs and Schwinn Pedals?

Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2015)

Although the pedals Schwinn used were made by Union, they should be stamped Schwinn Approved on the caps, not the U or Union logo. I think 71 was a transition year and the pedals should be the white reflectors. The derailleur was also changed from the 68 style Huret Allvit but it wasn't the Shimano Eagle. http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Schwinn_GT100_derailleur.html

The derailleur may have still been the Huret in 71.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Owners/1971/71om15.htm


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 7, 2015)

The derailleur and pedals are not original to the bike. Post more details and some pics and we should be able to tell you more.


----------



## ccl088 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well I ordered a correct GT 100 Derailleur and I have seen many Krates with the same pedal but with the Schwinn cross. But on my pedals, you would't be able to see the cross anyway because the area is worn down. So i'm going to clean them up and use them.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 8, 2015)

The Shimano-built GT-100 was not used on the Krate in '71. That year it was used on Suburban and Collegiate 5-speed models along with a 14-32T wide-range cluster. In '71 the Krate used the Schwinn Approved (Huret built) derailleur (no other designation was used).


----------



## ccl088 (Jun 8, 2015)

So will the GT-100 work on the 1971 Krate?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 8, 2015)

you can technically use any derailleur that fits in the dropout on a any bike unless it has a mega range freewheel on it. So the answer would be yes it will work, but not technically original


----------



## ccl088 (Jun 8, 2015)

ok but I think i'll just get the Huret built one. THX


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm working on a 69 pea picker for someone right now and it has eagle GTO derailleur on it. I assume that's not correct for this bike either?


----------

